# scc 200sx side skirts



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

does anyone know where i can get the side skirts on the 200sx 1.6 that is featured in sport compact cars project car list? i really like them, and checked the website that scc said ( www.teamxenon.com ) that they were from in the magazine, but found nothing. yahoo search=nothing. someone please help
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/projectcars/0012scc_proj200sx/

its in the first pic


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

$tillen
http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=240&page=3


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is a pretty good price from $tillen

edit: I just saw that was per side....

Summit has them for cheaper...


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

is that for both sides or just the one?.. i know it may be a stupid questions but at that price i was just curious.. cause i have an SE and damn i need those skirts.. haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

both.. they are for both.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

No the price is only for one side. Sorry


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

which one is it? 1 or 2?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure that Summit can get them from StreetScene.com
The product # is 950-70477
I got the rear valance from them through Summet, and it is very nice. The price was also really low.

http://www.streetsceneeq.com/product_list.asp?mi=2


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

http://www.streetsceneeq.com/product_list.asp?makeid=16&modelid=1&year_id=1996&x=23&y=10 

umm... where are the prices..?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *which one is it? 1 or 2? *


1. notice it says "rocker drive side" and "rocker passenger side"


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the stillen skirts dont really look like the ones in scc, and streetscene hasan error on the page


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was gonna get those skirts also about a year ago. i emailed them and asked. they told me stillen side skirts and xenon nose. i couldnt find the nose though. but they deff. are stillen sides


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

They are Stillen side skirts on my car.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *They are Stillen side skirts on my car. *


is there a different front bumoer or is it the stock one? how about the rear? i didnt get a good look at it


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

hey guys i have the stillen side skirts, i took them off my car, if u want ill let them go for $100 shipped, they are painted white and in good condition jsut maybe repainted or watever...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The nose was made by Xenon. I guess they don't make it anymore. The rear bumper is stock. I couldn't find anything I liked. Maybe when I repaint it I will make my own to match the front.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *http://www.streetsceneeq.com/product_list.asp?makeid=16&modelid=1&year_id=1996&x=23&y=10
> 
> umm... where are the prices..? *



Call Summit and give them the product number.

I got the rear for just over $200.00.

In the fall 2002 catalog, Summit has those skirts for $249.95 plus shipping.

They are the exact same thing that $tillen sells.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

well i got the stillen front lip(not full bumper) and i also have the sides skirts. i think it looks damn sexy. the SCC project 16 candles is the article that got my attention to the 1.6L 200sx
i own 2 240's and i needed a daily driver. i have now sold one of my 240's (she's my track beast) and my 200 is my daily driver it looks soo sexy. i'm tempted to start modifying her more and more. i'll post some pictures soon. however the sides and lip is not painted but the car is black so it's not too noticlabe. i really reccomend stillen


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

show pix dope.. love 2 see ur car..


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *show pix dope.. love 2 see ur car.. *


please do... i plan on getting the same skirts and lip but no rear. (dont like the stillen rear:::BLAH!


----------

